# Is there a small fan unit that can be placed in a baseboard.



## Rugar (Jan 22, 2009)

Is there a small fan unit that can be placed in an existing baseboard to push more heat out.


----------



## chuck172 (Jan 22, 2009)

Maybe what your looking for:

Convectors and "Toe-kick" Heaters are similar to fin tube baseboard in that they rely on air movement in order to deliver heat. Toe kick heaters are usually installed in areas where there is a lack of wall space, thereby limiting the use of other types of radiation. The toe kick heater relies on a fan to force the air across its heat exchanger in order to put heat into the room. Toe kick heaters can deliver a lot of heat (btuh) from a minimum of space. These are often used in kitchens, baths, and under staircases. Disadvantages of toe kick heaters are that they tend to be noisy and will usually require some type of service (fan motor, air valve, etc.) sooner or later.


----------



## Nofossil (Jan 22, 2009)

chuck172 said:
			
		

> Maybe what your looking for:
> 
> Convectors and "Toe-kick" Heaters are similar to fin tube baseboard in that they rely on air movement in order to deliver heat. Toe kick heaters are usually installed in areas where there is a lack of wall space, thereby limiting the use of other types of radiation. The toe kick heater relies on a fan to force the air across its heat exchanger in order to put heat into the room. Toe kick heaters can deliver a lot of heat (btuh) from a minimum of space. These are often used in kitchens, baths, and under staircases. Disadvantages of toe kick heaters are that they tend to be noisy and will usually require some type of service (fan motor, air valve, etc.) sooner or later.



As a short-term solution, I've considered a row of the quiet computer case fans. You can increase output a bit by spray painting the fins flat black. Long-term, you need either more baseboard or basebaord with more fin area. They make high-output baseboard units that give more BTU per foot.


----------



## Ugly (Jan 22, 2009)

I've been lurking for weeks as I plan my new build but thought I'd jump in on this one.

We have an old ~10,000 square foot building heated by a standard style (albeit very large - better than a face cord per load) OWB. Due to reasons I won't get into we haven't taken the water above 160 F this year and this low temp just devastates the ability of the rads to put out heat. To compensate in the human occupied areas (offices, bathrooms) I installed Scythe S Flex (brand) of computer case fans (120mm) that are capable of high static pressure at a reasonable sound level. After a little experimentation I put the fans blowing outwards from inside at the top of the radiator casing. The effect is noticeable and let us take another 10+ Deg F off the rads in these areas. 

The reason for fan choice is that I'm a bit of a computer nut and I know what the various brands are capable of in terms of air flow and over all durability . While not a cheap fan, they will last a couple seasons at least without busting the ear drums and let me work on the permanent cures to the entire system. The interim solution bought me time and I have no doubt it can the same for others.

Good Luck!


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 22, 2009)

I've got high output baseboards in my entry way from outside. Same zone as regular baseboard. Very noticeable difference in output. Don't know the increased btu's. Works well. I've thought about putting this in one other area of house it might need a little more kick in the pants heat. For me it seems like a good solution.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Jan 22, 2009)

when i did the heatload using slant fin for upstairs. i rounded up to the next foot and actually added a foot to get the BTU's needed to heat each room, all this while have 140 degree water temp and being -20 degrees F outside. i hope this will allow easier/faster rate temp change.
is there such thing as TOO much baseboard? as long as you keep it even through out the zone? and have the exterior wall space?
example:
bathroom needs 2FT i put in 4
living room needs 8FT, i put in 10ft
basically adding 2,3,4FT extra to each room.

using a thermostat that cycles, would it effect or overheat or anything i should be aware of?


----------



## Nofossil (Jan 22, 2009)

88rxn/a said:
			
		

> when i did the heatload using slant fin for upstairs. i rounded up to the next foot and actually added a foot to get the BTU's needed to heat each room, all this while have 140 degree water temp and being -20 degrees F outside. i hope this will allow easier/faster rate temp change.
> is there such thing as TOO much baseboard? as long as you keep it even through out the zone? and have the exterior wall space?
> example:
> bathroom needs 2FT i put in 4
> ...



The only issue that I can think of (besides cost) is that you can't put too many feet of baseboard on a single loop or the last rooms will be getting cold water.


----------



## shoeboxlen (Jan 22, 2009)

I personally own one of these toe kick heaters I installed it in our kitchen as there is really no room for normal base board heat when we were running on oil burner boiler and it worked out very well. It automatically kicks on to push out heat. it was great on those chilly morning with the tile floor. However sine we have had the eko 25 int he basement we have had extra radiant heat coming up through the floor I have not noticed it come on since we started using the wood boiler.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Jan 22, 2009)

nofossil said:
			
		

> 88rxn/a said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IC, i remember seeing a link with a "limit" of feet per zone about that. dont  remember it now though.


----------

